# roosting at bus terminus will...



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

I think he doesnt know the bus will treat him like this... 


finally, he became a piece of paper... 


by the bus 


It happens always, why?!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh my God,
Poor bird. Usually pigeons are fast and agile. It may be a sick pigeon who couldn't react in time. Pigeons usually roost somewhere high in flocks.
Does it happen usually there where you live???


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

i saw more than 5 times within half a year! the cleaning staff just treat the fattened body as rubbish! More terrible is that, before the cleaning, their bodies will be repeated pressed by the buses' wheel until all the muscle tissues and blood got rubbed to be dry.


----------

